# سجاد طبي



## الضياء للسجاد (29 مايو 2014)

أجمل هدية للوالدين والأحباب 
تتميز سجادة الضياء الطبية للصلاة بحشوتها الرغوية الفائقة الجودة والتي تساعد على امتصاص آلام الركب لمن يعانون من التهابات المفاصل كما أنها شديدة الراحة لكافة الفئات العمرية أثناء السجود في الصلاة . وتتميز أيضا بنقشاتها الإسلامية الرائعة وألوانها الجذابة المتعددة والتي تعتبر من أفضل ما أنتجته المصانع التركية العريقة . 
يبلغ طول السجادة 130 سم أما عرضها فهو 76 سم بكثافة تصل إلى 2,5 سم 
سعر السجادة (290) ريال سعودي (30) ريال تكاليف الشحن لأي منطقة في السعودية 

للطلب والتواصل عبر الواتساب : 00966569044988













...................


----------

